

Yet More on the Unfolding Future-of-Flash-and-the-Web Saga - kinetik
http://daringfireball.net/2010/02/flash_saga

======
est
Yeah behavioral separation, using four div to create a round corner, and empty
div to clear:both.

The Apple vs Flash thing, what I concern most is not Flash sucks or not, but
if you are another normal developer and release something Flash-like, say
Unity3D, does webkit has a proper interface to program on and will Apple
approve it?

